# Der lastenfreie Lenker



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Das Prinzip des lastenfreien Lenkers beruht darauf, dass man in der Grundposition weder Druck noch Zug auf den Lenker ausübt. Das Gewicht des Fahrers wird nur durch die (locker gestreckten/nicht zu tief gebeugten) Beine getragen. Die Kurbel steht in der Grundposition waagerecht und beide Füße werden gleichmäßig belastet.
Ob der Lenker in der Grundpostion lastenfrei ist kann man ganz leicht selbst feststellen. Ist man mit dem Schwerpunkt etwas zu weit hinten, so entsteht ein leichter Zug in den Fingern. Steht man etwas zu weit vorne, so hat man leichten Druck auf den Handflächen.
Rollt man in der Ebene mit einer moderaten Geschwindigkeit ohne zu bremsen, so muss man sich selbst bei gebeugtem Oberkörper (siehe Grundposition) nicht auf dem Lenker abstützen.

Als Übung kann man auf einen ebenen, freien! Platz ohne Hindernisse gehen. Hier rollt man nun in der Grundposition. Ob man richtig steht kann man überprüfen, indem man den Lenker nur ganz leicht zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger führt. Klappt das, so wird das Hauptgewicht auch wirklich von den Beinen getragen. Achtet dabei immernoch auf die korrekte Haltung in der Grundposition und bitte nicht! lenken oder bremsen dabei. Der Übungsplatz sollte auch wirklich frei und weit überschaubar sein.


Was haltet ihr von dem Prinzip den lastenfreien Lenkers? Hilft es euch zu einer bessern Position auf dem Bike? Oder seht ihr es insgesamt eher kritisch?


----------



## Votec Tox (13. März 2015)

Wenn ich mir die abgegriffenen Griffgummis meiner Lenker so anschaue, scheint der Lenker nicht immer lastenfrei zu sein  
Den lastenfreien Lenker nutze ich z.B. auf dem Parkplatz mit dem BMX zum Üben einer neutralen Position, da kann man mit Daumen und Zeigefinger einen Ring um den Lenker machen und üben ihn beim stehend Treten nicht zu berühren, dann müßte es wirklich neutral sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> [...]da kann man mit Daumen und Zeigefinger einen Ring um den Lenker machen und üben ihn beim stehend Treten nicht zu berühren, dann müßte es wirklich neutral sein.



Das kann man - wenns auf dem Parkplatz sitzt - auch noch auffn forstweg/einfache Trails übertragen. Aber Vorsicht, kann aua-machen wenn man sich da überschätzt .

Ähnlich ist auch ne Übung mit der man sich die Gewichtsverlagerung beim Bremsen besser bewusst machen kann. Lenker nur lose mit nem Ring aus 2 Fingern sichern (Daumen und mittelfinger), vorsichtig bremsen und versuchen durch die dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung beim bremsen den lenker möglichst lastfrei zu behalten.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. März 2015)

Es reicht auch, wenn man den Lenker locker in der hohlen Hand führt.
Dazu die Zeigefinger an die Bremshebel und Ring- und Mittelfinger bilden mit den Daumen einen Ring. So hat man den Lenker in der Hand und kann sich langsam herantasten, wie weit man so den Griff lösen kann. Irgendwann steht man dann auf dem Bike, ohne den Lenker wirlich zu halten.
Treibt man diese Übungen weiter, dann werden einem auch die Grenzen des "lastenfreien Lenkers" bewußt.


----------



## Marc B (13. März 2015)

Die hohle Hand ist ein super Hilfswerkzeug, um Biker/innen, die bisher zu weit hinten oder vorne auf dem Bike standen im Rahmen der Übung dazu in eine zentrale Haltung und das Prinzip der lockeren Hand mit Gewicht auf den Pedalen einzuführen. An dem Begriff "lastfrei" oder "lastenfrei" will ich mich jetzt gar nicht so aufhängen, weil über Begriffe streiten m.E. nicht sinnvoll ist - es wird immer eine Vielfalt der Worte und Erklärungen geben, dass alle es genau gleich formulieren wird nicht passieren. Solange es in der Praxis funktioniert und nicht gefährlich ist, finde ich diese Vielfalt gut. US-Coach Lee McCormack nutzt andere Begriffe, doch das Kalibrieren einer zentralen Haltung ist für Ihn auch existenziell, seine Worte sind: "Heavy feet, light hands" - "Whatever happens, make sure your hands are perfectly neutral on the bars." (Sprich: Ist man zu weit vorne, hat man Druck in der Hand am Lenker, steht man zu weit hinten fühlt man den Zug an den Fingern).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Velo-X (13. März 2015)

Amen.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. März 2015)

Ich habe allerdings die befürchtung, dass sich der lastenfreie Lenker zu etwas ähnlich schlechtem wie die "sobald es steil wird Po nach hinten"-Aussage von früher entwickelt...


----------



## Boltzer (13. März 2015)

Der Po darf schon nach hinten, Hauptsache der Lenker bleibt lastfrei


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. März 2015)

"Heavy feet, light hands" - "Whatever happens, make sure your hands are perfectly neutral on the bars."
Das fällt mir immer ein, wenn ich auf einem längeren Trailstück in der Grundposition zu verkrampfen beginne. Dann halte ich zwar die Griffe weiterhin fest, lockere aber die Oberarmmuskulatur. Dann übernimmt natürlich der Rücken die Haltekräfte für die Position. Das hält man nicht beliebig lange, aber es
geht ziemlich gut, solange das Geraffel in der Ebene stattfindet. Bergab sieht die Welt schon anders aus.


Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings die befürchtung, dass sich der lastenfreie Lenker zu etwas ähnlich schlechtem wie die "sobald es steil wird Po nach hinten"-Aussage von früher entwickelt...


Das ist ja z.T. das gleiche mit anderen Worten. Wenn man leichte Hände möchte*, muss der Allerwerteste nach hinten, es sei denn, es geht senkrecht nacht unten. Da ist es egal.

*= Entlastung des Vorderrades, was zur bekannten mangelhaften Lenkbarkeit/Kurvenführung führt.


----------



## Marc B (14. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> "Heavy feet, light hands" - "Whatever happens, make sure your hands are perfectly neutral on the bars." (...) Wenn man leichte Hände möchte*, muss der Allerwerteste nach hinten (...)



Das ja gerade nicht  Der neutrale / lockere / lastfreie Halt am Lenker soll ja gerade die zentrale Haltung kalibrieren: Wenn Du Dich nach hinten bewegst, wirst Du Zugkräfte in der Hand haben - das sollte in der GP / AP vermieden werden, bei Manövern wie dem Manual-Impuls ändert sich das dann. Funktioniert in der Praxis sehr gut alles 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das ja gerade nicht  Der neutrale / lockere / lastfreie Halt am Lenker soll ja gerade die zentrale Haltung kalibrieren: Wenn Du Dich nach hinten bewegst, wirst Du Zugkräfte in der Hand haben - das sollte in der GP / AP vermieden werden, ...


Sorry, da hatte ich mein Bild vor Augen nicht ausreichend dargestellt. Ich meinte bei steileren Bergabfahrten, wo ja oft der Hintern weit nach hinten genommen wird. Das muss man, wenn der Schwerpunkt halbwegs zentral (= lotrecht über dem Tretlager) sein soll. -> light hands = Hintern weit hinten.
Oder ist die zentrale Position geometrisch gemeint? Dann werden natürlich die Arme bergab auf Druck belastet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...solange das Geraffel in der Ebene stattfindet. Bergab sieht die Welt schon anders aus.
> Das ist ja z.T. das gleiche mit anderen Worten. Wenn man leichte Hände möchte*, muss der Allerwerteste nach hinten, es sei denn, es geht senkrecht nacht unten. Da ist es egal.
> 
> *= Entlastung des Vorderrades, was zur bekannten mangelhaften Lenkbarkeit/Kurvenführung führt.





Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...bei steileren Bergabfahrten, wo ja oft der Hintern weit nach hinten genommen wird. Das muss man, wenn der Schwerpunkt halbwegs zentral (= lotrecht über dem Tretlager) sein soll. -> light hands = Hintern weit hinten.
> Oder ist die zentrale Position geometrisch gemeint? Dann werden natürlich die Arme bergab auf Druck belastet.


Danke Dir, dass Du diese Punkte ansprichst!
Bergab sieht es von der Seite gesehen natürlich nur so aus, als wäre man mit dem Hintern weit hinter dem Sattel. Aber da der Schwerpunkt lotrecht über dem Tretlager bleibt und das Bike unter einem in die Abfahrt "abkippt" wandert der Hintern im Verhältnis zum Sattel nach hinten.
Nun kommt gerade in einer steilen Abfahrt noch eine weitere Komponente hinzu: Will man hier bergab eine konstante Geschwindigkeit halten, so muss man stets dosiert bremsen. Und mit Betätigung der Bremse muss man sich nun am Lenker gegen den sich aufbauenden Bremsdruck abstützen, da man sonst nach vorne geschoben wird. Damit _kann_ der Lenker garnicht mehr lastenfrei sei. Würde man hier nun versuchen den Druck wieder von den Händen weg zu bekommen, so müsste man viel zu weit nach hinten ausweichen, damit der Lenker _netto_ wieder lastenfrei ist. Damit hat man dann die bekannten Nachteile von zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad etc....

Ergo: Schon in einer einfachen Abfahrt kann das Prinzip "lastenfreier Lenker" per se nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Und mit Betätigung der Bremse muss man sich nun am Lenker gegen den sich aufbauenden Bremsdruck abstützen, da man sonst nach vorne geschoben wird.


Und das ist grundsätzlich nicht zu vermeiden, solange der Körperschwerpunkt höher als das Tretlager steht. (Kraft -> Hebelarm -> Drehmoment)


----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. März 2015)

Da gibt es sogar mittlerweile je nach Tretlagerhöhe feine Unterschiede zwischen den Bikes, je nachdem, wie das Tretlager im Verhältnis zur Radachse liegt. Beim 29er liegt das Tretlager allgemein unterhalb der Radachsen. Das führt dann auch schon zu lustigen Effekten.
Das mit den Hebelgesetzen sollte man sich auch als Coach mal klar gemacht haben (auch wenn nicht jeder Physik mag ), da man so die eigene Lehre theoretisch schon mal auf die Probe stellen kann. Dann wird einem auch im Vorhinein bewußter, was wo funktionieren kann.


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2015)

Ich denke ein entscheidenes *Missverständnis* hier ist, dass niemand gesagt hat, dass der Lenker *permanent* "lastenfrei" / locker / neutral ist.  In vielen Situationen entstehen auch Zug- oder Druckkräfte am Lenker. Doch in der Ausgangsposition und somit unterwegs immer wieder ist es hilfreich in eine zentrale Haltung mit dem Gewicht auf den Pedalen und lastfreiem / lockerem / neutralem Lenker zu gehen. Die DIMB Lehre hat vielleicht den Begriff "lastenfrei" geprägt, vorher nannten wir es halt "locker am Lenker" und Lee McCormack beschreibt in seinem Buch 1:1 das Gleiche, wenn er von "heavy feet, lights hands" spricht, auch in Abfahrten.

Wer in der Praxis viel mit Biker/innen zu tun hat, wird feststellen, dass es eines der verbreitesten Fehlhaltungen ist, dass die Position zu weit vorne (Druck in der Hand) oder zu weit hinten (Zug in der Hand) ist. Dieses zu korrigieren ist enorm wichtig, ob man es jetzt lastenfrei nennt oder light hands oder wie auch immer - es macht in der Praxis sehr viel Sinn, da sind komplizierte phyikalische Theorien und Diskussionen um Begrifflichkeiten für mich wenig relevant. Sag jemandem mal er soll 90 % der KW auf den Pedalen haben und 10% Lenker in der GP (was manche Coaches wohl so machen) oder sein Gewicht auf Pedale und Lenker verteilen (wie in dem Video) - die Arbeit in der Praxis zeigt m.E. dass das Prinzip des "lastenfreien Lenkers" sehr gut funktioniert, auch wenn es natürlich verschiedene Begriffe dafür gibt.

@Alpe7: Wäre cool, wenn Du erläutern würdest warum genau Du Sorge hast, der "lastenfreie Lenker" das neue "Arsch nach hinten" wird und welchen Konzept Du in der Lehre für sinnvoller hältst? Oder welche Begriffe Du bevorzugen würdest?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> *Missverständnis*...*permanent*


Tut mir leid, aber das zeigt nur, wie wenig du in der Lage bist der Diskussion zu folgen.

Conclusio ist, dass der lastenfreie Lenker _nur _für die Grundposition taugt.


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2015)

Ich praktiziere die lockere Haltung am Lenker mit Last auf den Pedalen enorm viel, nicht nur in der entspannten GP. Hier ein paar passende Zitate von Lee McCormack aus seinem *Kapitel "Downhill"*, die zeigen, dass es nicht nur um die GP geht:



> No matter how steep the trail gets, remember to balance on your feet and keep your hands neutral (have you noticed a common theme?). (...) your center of mass should be—you know where—right over your pedals. Like always. Heavy feet. Light hands!
> 
> Although there are situations in which you want to push and pull on the bars—manuals, hops, pumping, jumping, advanced cornering, and so on—your default setting should be (you guessed it) . . . heavy feet, *light hands.*
> 
> ...



Auch aus seiner Sicht taugt dieses Konzept für mehr als nur die entspannte GP im sanften Terrain. In der Praxis fuktioniert das super, ich bin froh, dass ich es nicht so mache wie in dem GP-Video aus dem anderen Thread erklärt, habe das extra nochmal ausprobiert und die lockere / neutrale / lastfreie Haltung am Lenker taugt mir viel mehr.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Nur vertauschen die meisten hierbei Ursache und Wirkung!

Ich zitiere mal aus deinem Zitat:


> *your center of mass should be right over your pedals*.


Wenn das als erstes klar ist, dann passt auch der Rest.


----------



## Boltzer (15. März 2015)

Schon wieder zickenkrieg alpe7? Man muss nicht alles persönlich nehmen, um dann umso persönlicher zu werden. 

Ich bin dankbar für jede Anregung und lege dabei nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage. Ausprobieren und danach feststellen, wie es sich anfühlt. Und gut. 
Didaktische Grundsatzdiskussionen für Guides/Trainer unter sich bringen uns "lernwilligen" im Fahrtechnikthread wenig. 

Beim Skifahrern ist z.B. eine meiner Lieblingsübungen "rumhampeln", also erstmal alles falsch machen, dabei aber ein gutes Gefühl für zu weit vorne/hinten/links etc. bekommen und sich dabei richtig zu mobilisieren. Versuch macht kluch. 

Bitte immer her mit neuen Ideen..


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Boltzer schrieb:


> Man muss nicht alles persönlich nehmen, um dann umso persönlicher zu werden.


.

Aber danke dir für deine konstruktive Kritik...


----------



## Janf85 (15. März 2015)

Achja, ewig nicht im Fahrtechnik Forum gewesen und jetzt gibts auch wieder nur die alt beliebten spielchen hier ....um mal was zum Thema bei zu tragen und nicht einfach alles unkommentiert zu lassen...

Also auch beim Bremsen wird beim Gewicht über die Beine ins Fahrrad leiten das Vorderrad überhaupt nicht entlastet .... Es macht sogar sinn bei einer Vollbremsung nach quasi hinten vielleicht sogar impulsartig unten um die traktion kurzzeitig zu erhöhen (timing ist hier wichtig) zu gehen.... dadurch erhöht man den druck auf das Vorderrad und vermindert die über den lenker geh schwelle ... Ergebnis  man kann vorne stärker bremsen ohne über den lenker zu gehen und somit verzögert man stärker. Kann jeder gerne mal ausprobieren sich schön auf den lenker stützen und vorne bremsen oder sich versuchen auch beim bremsen über die beine ab zu stützen und die verschiebung des schwerpunktes durchs bremsen mit nach hinten bewegen aus zu gleichen. Die Frage wie man den kürzeren Bremsweg erreicht ist nur rhetorisch, ich habs nämlich schon ausprobiert und spekulier nicht nur übe rirgendwelche Physik sachen von denen ich zumindest im fach termini keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Es macht sogar sinn bei einer Vollbremsung nach quasi hinten vielleicht sogar impulsartig unten um die traktion kurzzeitig zu erhöhen (timing ist hier wichtig) zu gehen...


Vielen Dank für deinen Input Jan!
Die von dir beschriebene Technik hört sich so an, wie sie gerade im neuen Video von GMBN gezeigt wird. Schau doch mal rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bremstechnik-im-trail.747011/


----------



## timtim (16. April 2015)

Eine Intepretation dieses Themas:


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. April 2015)

Ich versuche meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und habe eine Frage zum lasten freien Lenker.
Wenn ich schnellere Passagen runter fahre habe ich immer Zug auf den Händen habe versucht das zu ändern habe dann aber ein ungutes Gefühl wenn ich mit dem Körper weiter nach vorn gehe. Ist das jetzt so o.k. oder soll ich daran arbeiten den Lenker lastenfreier zu bekommen. Immer wird das wohl nie funktionieren schon weil der Untergrund keine gleichmäßige Vorwärtsbewegung zuläßt durch Unebenheiten usw.


----------



## Janf85 (18. April 2015)

Nach einigen Leuten die es ziemlich drauf haben und darüber Bücher geschrieben und Videos gedreht haben sollte der Lenker immer lastenfrei sein. Also muss ein ständiges ausgleichen stattfinden. Beim bremsen Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten. Bergab auch etc....  Wenn du Zug am Lenker hast bist du definitiv zu weit hinten.  Wenn du Druck auf dem Lenker hast zu weit vorne....  Das un gute Gefühl kann dann auch durch zu langen Vorbau. Steilen Lenkwinkel unterstützt werden. Aber solange du dich auf den Beinen abstützt kannst du fat gar nicht über den Lenker gehen.... Okay Vollbremsung vorne sollte vielleicht reichen, aber eigentlich passiert das eher wenn man sich zusätzlich zu stark auf dem Lenker abstützt. Bei starker Bremsung und daraus resultierendem weiter nach hinten gehen wird also auch die überschlagsanfälligkeit reduziert .... Ein ständiges ausgleichen ... Dynamisch.  Das ist nicht soo leicht


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. April 2015)

Am Vorbau und Lenkwinkel kann es nicht liegen ist ein swoop. Könnte es an einem zu kurzen Rahmen liegen. Bin mit 169 an der Grenze von s zu m in der Größe ich habe einen s.
Versuche den Lastwechsel beim bremsen so gut es geht auszugleichen nur beim starken bremsen klappt es nicht so hat aber den Vorteil mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## Janf85 (18. April 2015)

Und wozu brauch man mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad beim geradeaus fahren ?  Ich hoffe doch nicht das du in der Kurve und dann noch vorne bremst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (19. April 2015)

wenn man hinten bremst entsteht auch ein Lastwechsel


----------



## scratch_a (19. April 2015)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Nach einigen Leuten die es ziemlich drauf haben und darüber Bücher geschrieben und Videos gedreht haben sollte der Lenker immer lastenfrei sein.
> ...



Immer?
Wie ist es denn beim "Stolperbiken"? 
Bei technischen Abfahrten, wo man auch öfters im Trackstand im steilen Gelände steht und dann vielleicht noch statisch das HR versetzen will/muss, da brauche ich ja Druck auf dem VR und habe somit Last auf dem Lenker? Oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. April 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Immer?
> Wie ist es denn beim "Stolperbiken"?
> Bei technischen Abfahrten, wo man auch öfters im Trackstand im steilen Gelände steht und dann vielleicht noch statisch das HR versetzen will/muss, da brauche ich ja Druck auf dem VR und habe somit Last auf dem Lenker? Oder liege ich hier falsch?


Nein. Du liegst sicher nicht falsch. Grundposition = Normalfall. Stolperbiken mit Hinterradversetzen ist schon eine ziemliche Ausnahme. Und irgendwann sitzt das Hinterrad wieder und es geht weiter -> Normalfall. Oder?


----------



## LasseCreutz (25. April 2015)

Eine coole Übung sind freihändig gelandete Bunnyhops. Und spätestens wenn man nen verkackten One- oder Nohander landet weiß man ob man den Lenker lastfrei hat


----------



## MUFC (1. Mai 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> When you coast down a trail, you should be balanced—guess where—on your pedals. (...) On steep descents (...) all your weight is on the pedals.
> Marc



was so viel heißt, wie in die knie gehen, sodass das gewicht hauptsächlich auf die beine verlagert wird, sodass der oberkörper und die arme "flexibel" sind? wobei ich sagen muss, das mit dem po nach hinten mach ich relativ gerne (nicht wenn es nur gerade aus geht), besonders bei wurzelpassagen oder wenn ich um kurven fahre, sodass ich am hinterrad mehr gewicht drauf habe (beim downhillen).


----------



## Marc B (4. Mai 2015)

MUFC schrieb:


> was so viel heißt, wie in die knie gehen, sodass das gewicht hauptsächlich auf die beine verlagert wird, sodass der oberkörper und die arme "flexibel" sind? wobei ich sagen muss, das mit dem po nach hinten mach ich relativ gerne (nicht wenn es nur gerade aus geht), besonders bei wurzelpassagen oder wenn ich um kurven fahre, sodass ich am hinterrad mehr gewicht drauf habe (beim downhillen).



Wenn man "eine Kniebeuge" macht, also tief geht, sieht das optisch so aus, als wenn der Po nach hinten gehen würde - es ist jedoch nur eine "tief"-Bewegung und kein "sich nach hinten schieben" - da kann es schnell Missverständnisse geben! Wichtig ist, dass dabei die "Cowboy-Haltun" (Ellenbogen zeigen nach außen) auch verstärkt wird, damit man nicht in eine Klostuhl-Haltung verfällt und wenig Traktion am Vorderrad hat 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte gerade eine Frage dazu stellen, da habe ich diesen Thread gesehen.
Nach langem (wohl falsch fahren) bin ich in einem Fahrtechnikkurs belehrt worden - mit den Ellenbogen nach außen und damit zentral im Bike. Dabei die Beine ganz leicht angewinkelt und Lenker lose halten. 
Soweit zur Theorie.
Praxis bei mir ist, in steileren Abfahrten bekomme ich damit trotzdem zu viel (schmerzhaften) Druck auf die Handballen! Zum Einen habe ich immer im Kopf genug Druck auf den Vorderreifen aufzubauen, nicht zuuuu stark nach hinten zu verlagern, zum Anderen soll ich den Lenker entlasten?! Dabei komme ich wohl durcheinander. Verkrampftes Fahren ist die Folge mit schmerzhaften Handballen. 
Weiter hinter lehnen traue ich mich nicht, da ich dann das Gefühl des losen Vorderrades bekomme (und er auch tats. das Rutschen anfängt).
Was kann ich tun? Was mache ich falsch?
Was ich mich auch frage ist - eine "Anleitung" den Lenker richtig einzustellen - die Ausrichtung von upsweep und backsweep. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, bei mir passt die im Sitzmodus - wenn ich aber aufstehe und bei Abfahrten, irgendwie nicht. Dadurch verkrampfe ich frühzeitig(er).


----------



## Marc B (4. Mai 2015)

@dragonjackson Denke in solchen Passagen an die Regel "heavy feet, light hands!" - denn Du musst nicht die zentrale Haltung nach hinten verlassen, um den Druck vom Handballen zu nehmen, Du musst nur Das Gewicht anders verlagern - und zwar auf die Beine/Füße  

Kannst Du in der Ebene auch mal ausprobieren, zB mit der Übung "hohle Hand", bei der Du die zentrale Haltung mit Gewicht auf den Beinen gut austarieren kannt.


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Mai 2015)

In der Ebene habe ich auch keine Probleme damit. 
Wenn ich aber bei einer Abfahrt nach hinten gehe - strecke ich dabei doch meine Ellenbogen, bzw. gehe auch tief(er) in die Knie?!
Zentrale Haltung ist dann, bedingt durch das steil stehende Rad, nach hinten gewandert - klar über dem Tretlager wieder "zentral", aber vom Lenker weiter weg und damit "entlastender", oder mach ich jetzt da einen groben Denk-/Fahrfehler?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Mai 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> In der Ebene habe ich auch keine Probleme damit.
> Wenn ich aber bei einer Abfahrt nach hinten gehe - strecke ich dabei doch meine Ellenbogen, bzw. gehe auch tief(er) in die Knie?!
> Zentrale Haltung ist dann, bedingt durch das steil stehende Rad, nach hinten gewandert - klar über dem Tretlager wieder "zentral", aber vom Lenker weiter weg und damit "entlastender", oder mach ich jetzt da einen groben Denk-/Fahrfehler?!


Nein, das siehst du genau richtig. Die Arme werden irgendwann zu kurz. Daher wird oft zu einem kürzeren Vorbau geraten, Backsweep oder gar Bike mit kürzerem Reach.
Wie in der Diskussion hier schon mehrfach angeklungen ist, gibt es Situationen, bei denen die Hände nicht völlig entlastet werden können.
Mir hilft eine Übung, bei denen ich bei kurzen Steilabfahrten testen kann, wie locker ich die Hände halten kann.


----------



## Marc B (4. Mai 2015)

Die hohle Hand ist natürlich nur eine Übung und nicht tauglich für Steilabfahrten  

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Man kann die Hand bei Steilabfahrten durch die heavy feet light hands Regel deutlicher entlasten, als man es anfangs denkt. Das Gefälle neigt ja dazu einen nach vorne zu schieben von der Gewichtverteilung (nicht von der Position). 

Wenn man von Ursache und Folge spricht - für mich bewege ich mich gar nicht groß aktiv nach hinten, sondern nur tief (was optisch so aussieht, als dass die Hüfte nach hinten geht wenn man diese "Kniebeuge" macht). Der Sattel wandert dann kurz vor mich, wenn der Übergang von flach zu steil sehr deutlich (Ausgleichen aus den Armen) oder das Gefälle sehr stark ist (KSP bleibt zentral über dem Tretlager).

Ich will hier auch nicht über Begrifflichkeiten o. Forumlierungen streiten, doch wenn man es so sagt, dass man den KSP aktiv nach hinten verlagert, kommen häufig suboptimale Haltungen raus, da funktioniert es besser, wenn man das zentral bleiben des Fahrers und das Abkippen des Bikes in die Neigung des Hangs betont 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich denke ich weiß was gemeint ist. Versuche ich auf der heutigen Feierabendrunde mal darauf zu achten - sofern Petrus meine Laune nicht besiegt...


----------



## Janf85 (4. Mai 2015)

Ich krieg auch immer ne leichte Krise wenn irgendwo pauschal von Druck auf dem vorderrad etc. geredet wird. Das ist irgendwie so ein glauebenssatz der umverteilt wird, der vielleicht zu deiner und früher auf jeden Fall zu meiner verunsicherung beigetragen hat.

Lassen wir die Arme mal aus dem Spiel und gehen von feihändigem fahren aus, ohne nach vorne oder hinten zu fallen. Also genau Zentral ( Zentral ist vielleicht deshalb manchmal mißverständlich da es nicht neutraul zum Bike in ebener Position sondern eben auf allen achsen mit berücksichtigung der Steigung bzw des Gefälle bedeutet ).

Wenn man sich also mit den Füßen auf den Pedalen abstellt wird durch das Tretlager, den Rahmen und die Physik bzw. erdanaziehung oder was auch immer schon ein gewisser druck aufs vorderrad übertragen. Da ist perse die vorderbaulänge oder Lenkerhöhe oder Furz zwischen den backen erstmal total egal :-D. Da das Tretlager quasi eine drehende achse ist um das sich vorder und hinterrad quasi drehen könnten ist hier die Gewichtsverteilung also automatisch vorhanden. Sofern man sich eben in diesem quasi schwerelosen Sweetspot befindet in dem man wirklich einfach auf den pedalen steht und auch freihändig stehen könnte. Diese position muss natürlich im millisekunden takt an die gegenheiten angepasst werden weil es dynamisch ist und im gelände nicht immer die gleiche position bleibt.

Ich würde auch sagen als anfänger ist es einfacher zu versuchen theoretisch in jeder situation freihändig fahren zu können, also diesen zustand zu beachten... denn wenn man dann noch die hände hinzu kommen die eben die gewichtsverteilung des rades durch krafteinwirkung verändern können... Sprich auf den Lenker "drücken/abstützen" bewirkt quasi das man gewicht von den pedalen abzieht und auf den Lenker gibt. Das wird aber dadurch alles nicht einfach einfacher.   Heavy feet light hand bringt einen sehr viel weiter als  irgendwie so halbgare informationen von zu wenig druck am vorderrad.

ps. nur meine Persönliche Meinung, habe mich intensiv damit befasst und bin natürlich gerne bereit vom gegenteil überzeugt zu werden, aber nunja  ich habe viele Fahrer beobachtet. Bücher gelesen, youtube videos studiert. Und die wirklich guten Fahrer scheinen das auch so zu machen. Ausserdem fühlt sich das für mich auch gut an (bei den selbstversuchen wo man auch mal alles mögliche ausprobiert).

Abschließend kann ich mich brian lopez und lee mccormack auch nur anschliessen und Sinngemäß aus deren Buch zitieren :

Heavy feet light Hand wird einen wohl erstmal am weitesten bringen egal welche eventualitäten und szenarien man da jetzt noch drumherum stricken kann....  Wir reden hier von Fahren, nicht irgendwie Nosewheelies oder sowas da macht das vielleicht wirklich keinen Sinn.


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Mai 2015)

Genauso oder ähnlich habe ich mir das eben auch vermutet und vorhin abgeleitet. 
Sehr gut erklärt - ich habe es zumindest verstanden. Da kann man sich die Einradfahrer vorstellen, die mittlerweile bergab ziemlich wilde Sachen fahren. Nur, dass die Hände leicht abgelegt auf dem Lenker sind - um auch mal bremsen zu können. 
Also hatte ich das früher gar nicht so falsch gemacht... 
Verstehe es nicht, warum so mit diesem "Druck aufs Vorderrad" hausieren gegangen ist. War eig. ein bekannter und guter Lehrer, dreitägiger Kurs, also auch keine schnell-schnell-Nummer.
Vielleicht meinte er es auch richtig und ich nahm es falsch wahr... wie auch immer...


----------



## scratch_a (4. Mai 2015)

Wie Janf85 schrieb, hat man doch auch bei "heavy feet light hand" und steiler Abfahrt mit Bremse (umso steiler, desto mehr VR-Bremse, hinten ist ja irgendwann quasi fast 0 Bremskraft) automatisch einen gewissen Druck auf dem VR...dieser Druck muss ja nicht nur durch die Hände eingeleitet werden, sondern über das Tretlager, Bremse, Neigung...zumindest stell ich mir das so vor, ohne es jetzt physikalisch näher untersucht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (4. Mai 2015)

@scratch_a   genau so sehe ich das auch !

@dragonjackson

Ja das ist halt auch immer schwierig mit Wörtern, deren interpretation und was man eigentlich sagen will.  Gibt da so was .. ach ja  Kommunikation, ist aber hoch komplex  :-D.

Wenn es etwas advanced wird, kann es auch mal hilfreich sein bewusst mehr druck auf den Lenker zu geben allerdings gibt es da probleme, denn :

durch das drücken auf das vorderrad behindert man quasi das vorderrad in seiner natürlichen drehung. Heisst konkret neige ich das rad nach link oder rechts neigt sich der lenker bzw das vorderrad eigentlich automatisch im richtigen winkel (kann man schon im stehen sehen bzw probieren). Sprich scharfe kurve Bike stärker rein legen bis der einschlag am lenker passt. Greife ich da jetzt zu starr ein und neige das Bike stärker aber verhindere den passenden Lenkereinschlag kann es auch sehr schnell zu gripverlust führen. Dann wäre noch eine Frage wo man auf den Lenker drückt. Ich würde bei bike neigung nach links (also Linkskurve) eigentlich maximal auf den rechten lenker Griff drücken und das möglichst ohne den Lenker dabei zu drehen bzw. zu verdrehen. Druck auf den linken griff würde in diesem falls sogar eher zu gripverlust führen, da müsste man dann schon eher richtung boden runter ziehen anstatt auf den lenker zu drücken und wegen der schräge dann sogar eher das rad aus dem grip raus zu drücken. Ist halt so eine winkel geschichte und in welche richtung man die kraft wirken lässt... rechter griff ist da einfacher   aber in dem stadium bin ich selber noch nicht so ganz zuhause... die perfektion von Heavy feet und light hand  ist einfach was längeres... gerade wenn steil und zu viel unvorhersehbares bremsen aus sicherheit usw.  da schiebts mich oft einfach auf den lenker drauf. Aber die Baustellen zu kennen ist der erste weg zum Rohbau, nääää natürlich zur perfektion


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Mai 2015)

Also auf den nicht zu steilen Isartrails heute, habe ich ein wenig an der Technik gefeilt. Grob kann ich mir vorstellen, was gemeint ist. Die große Kunst ist halt jederzeit das Gewicht passend zu verlagern/lenken/Bremsen zu können. 
Zum Thema Kurventechnik gab es mal ein ziemlich gutes Video vom Trail Ninja mit Fabien Barel




Fand ich ganz gut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Mai 2015)

Wobei, jetzt wo ich es auch nochmal anschaue... er predigt auch das Vorderrad zu belasten... Pfffff...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Janf85 (5. Mai 2015)

finde ich da etwas detailierter und man sieht es auch sehr gut ...

klar ohne gewicht aufs vorderrad geht nichts, aber das hat man ja auch wenn man sich nur auf den füßen abstützt... das ist halt schon sehr fortgeschritten   wobei er ja auch nach faster descents und nicht unbedingt nach faster kurven fragt. Und er sagt ihm zu weit hinten ... weiter vorne bringt ja automatisch mehr gewicht aufs Vorderrad  ohne sich auf dem lenker ab zu stützen.  Sieht auch aus als ob der Barel die arme eigentlich immer ganz geschmeidig hat ohne viel last drauf oder?  Bzw wenn man dann mal extra druck braucht dann kann man was drauf geben sagt er (if you need an xtra load...) ... naja advanced halt das mit dem druck  und oft auch einfach missverstanden vielleicht  ich sehe da jetzt nicht direkt viele wiedersprüche.


----------



## hnx (5. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, dass Fabien das Thema mit dem VR auf Grund der Tatsache, dass Englisch nicht seine Muttersprache ist (keine Kritik!), so ausdrückt wie er es ausdrückt.
Am Anfang z.B. erwähnt er, dass Milner sein Gewicht zu weit hinten hätte und dann sagt er, dass das VR zu belasten sei. Ich verstehe es so, dass der Körper nur generell weiter nach vorne soll. 
"Maximum pressure" im nächsten Satz, maximal benötigter Druck, nicht maximaler Druck. Im Video zeigt er es ja anders und sagts dann selbst "extra load when you want more grip".


----------



## Janf85 (5. Mai 2015)

sehe ich genauso wie hnx


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2015)

Ich finde hier wird das auch noch mal gut erklärt von einem Muttersprachler


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Mai 2015)

Wenn wir schon beim Geradeausfahren in steilerem Gelände nicht klar kommen, wird es durch Hinzunahme von Kurven nicht besser.
Das folgende Video (von einem Muttersprachler) zeigt sehr schön, worauf es ankommt. Man kann die Schwerpunktlage sehr gut verfolgen. Es ist auch ein Beispiel für Marcs Formulierung:


Marc B schrieb:


> ... für mich bewege ich mich gar nicht groß aktiv nach hinten, sondern nur tief (was optisch so aussieht, als dass die Hüfte nach hinten geht wenn man diese "Kniebeuge" macht). Der Sattel wandert dann kurz vor mich, wenn der Übergang von flach zu steil sehr deutlich (Ausgleichen aus den Armen) oder das Gefälle sehr stark ist (KSP bleibt zentral über dem Tretlager).


Das ist in dem Video von Exenberger sehr schön zu sehen. Und weiter


> ... wenn man es so sagt, dass man den KSP aktiv nach hinten verlagert, kommen häufig suboptimale Haltungen raus, da funktioniert es besser, wenn man das zentral bleiben des Fahrers und das Abkippen des Bikes in die Neigung des Hangs betont


Auch das ist super erkennbar.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich denke im Idealfall muss man einfach funktionieren wie ein Gimbal. Der Kopf ist die GoPro, der Rumpf die Halterung. Arme und Beine dazu da einen möglichst wackelfreien Blick zu gewährleisten. Und ohne trainierte Rumpfmuskulatur kann man das fast vergessen. Der typsiche Büromensch wie ich z.B. hat so was einfach nicht. Da gibt es dann eine grosse Lücke in der Kraftübertragung zwischen Armen und Beinen, welche sich auch stark auf die wahrnehmbare Rückmeldung des Untergrunds auswirkt. Und mit Biken alleine trainiert man das nicht ausreichend.
Mittlerweile bin ich besser trainiert und alles funktioniert von ganz alleine viel besser. Also bevor ich die Schuld bei mangelnder Fahrtechnik suche, vielleicht erstmal mehr trainieren.


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Mai 2015)

Ja, da hat @Mettwurst82 recht. Als Büromensch mit frischem Nachwuchs und kaum Zeit für Training, ist die Rumpfmuskulatur schwach.
Denn, bei folgender Haltung tendiere ich zur Abstützung auf dem Lenker. Mag sein, dass es für Anschaungszwecke leicht übertrieben ist. (Für mich und wahrscheinlich für die meisten Laien, sieht das doch nach Abstützen auf dem Lenker aus) 




Ich würde sagen, wenn ich diese Position fahre, ohne mich abzustützen und den Lenkergriff nur leicht "führe", sollte ich zentral sein, um am Lager "im Lot" zu sein.
Wie gesagt, in der Grundebene und leichten Abhang, oder bei Steilstufen, habe ich auch kein Problem damit. Die Schmerzen kamen aber bei längeren Abfahrten im steileren Gelände. Ich habe aber zu diesem Thema noch ein Anderes, scheinbar war mein Lenker auch falsch eingestellt. Habe die Neigung verändert - jetzt ists etwas besser... Zusammen mit dem bewussten austarieren der Körperposition und darauf zu achten "light hands" zu haben, könnte es was werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (5. Mai 2015)

Hacken runter hilft mir immer schnell in die richtige position zu kommen.  Muss ich jetzt nur noch in steilen kurven mit hoher geschwindigkeit. Lernen ;-)


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. Mai 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ich denke im Idealfall muss man einfach funktionieren wie ein Gimbal. Der Kopf ist die GoPro, der Rumpf die Halterung. Arme und Beine dazu da einen möglichst wackelfreien Blick zu gewährleisten. Und ohne trainierte Rumpfmuskulatur kann man das fast vergessen. Der typsiche Büromensch wie ich z.B. hat so was einfach nicht. Da gibt es dann eine grosse Lücke in der Kraftübertragung zwischen Armen und Beinen, welche sich auch stark auf die wahrnehmbare Rückmeldung des Untergrunds auswirkt. Und mit Biken alleine trainiert man das nicht ausreichend.



Doch - aber nicht mit einem gefederten Bike. Ich fahre seit sechs Jahren ungefedert und kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich am Anfang einfach die Grundposition nicht lange halten konnte und wie es mir auf Trails das Gesichtsfeld püriert hat, weil ich einfach aufgrund mangelnder Muskulatur total angespannt gefahren bin und dadurch das Rad nicht vom Körper entkoppeln konnte. Mittlerweile klappt das erheblich besser. Ein ungefedertes Rad verlangt einem diese Fähigkeiten viel öfter ab als ein gefedertes und somit werden die betreffenden Muskeln einfach häufiger trainiert. Jedenfalls klappt das mittlerweile so gut, dass ich mit vielen Fullyfahrern gut mithalten kann und manchmal sogar schneller bin.


----------



## jan84 (9. Mai 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> [...]Jedenfalls klappt das mittlerweile so gut, dass ich mit vielen Fullyfahrern gut mithalten kann und manchmal sogar schneller bin.



. Bis ein Fullyfahrer kommt, der ähnlich viel Zeit und Energie in die Fahrtechnik investiert hat .


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Mai 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Doch - aber nicht mit einem gefederten Bike. Ich fahre seit sechs Jahren ungefedert und kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich am Anfang einfach die Grundposition nicht lange halten konnte und wie es mir auf Trails das Gesichtsfeld püriert hat, weil ich einfach aufgrund mangelnder Muskulatur total angespannt gefahren bin und dadurch das Rad nicht vom Körper entkoppeln konnte. Mittlerweile klappt das erheblich besser. Ein ungefedertes Rad verlangt einem diese Fähigkeiten viel öfter ab als ein gefedertes und somit werden die betreffenden Muskeln einfach häufiger trainiert. Jedenfalls klappt das mittlerweile so gut, dass ich mit vielen Fullyfahrern gut mithalten kann und manchmal sogar schneller bin.



Ich fahre auch Hardtail. Bin nicht der Meinung, dass das alleine ausreicht als Rumpftraining. Erst als ich gezielt Rumpf trainiert habe gab es nen deutlichen Schub in Sachen Sicherheit und Kontrolle. Mit Fullyfahrern mithalten war schon vorher kein Problem für mich. Von daher lieber IMMER zusätzlich Rumpf trainieren. Untrainiert auf's Hardtail steigen hat zumindest am Anfang deutliche Nachteile und birgt natürlich ein erhöhtes Gefahrenpotenzial.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Mai 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch Hardtail. Bin nicht der Meinung, dass das alleine ausreicht als Rumpftraining. Erst als ich gezielt Rumpf trainiert habe gab es nen deutlichen Schub in Sachen Sicherheit und Kontrolle. Mit Fullyfahrern mithalten war schon vorher kein Problem für mich. Von daher lieber IMMER zusätzlich Rumpf trainieren. Untrainiert auf's Hardtail steigen hat zumindest am Anfang deutliche Nachteile und birgt natürlich ein erhöhtes Gefahrenpotenzial.


Das ist endlich einmal eine ewas differenzertere Sichtweise.


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist endlich einmal eine ewas differenzertere Sichtweise.



Weil sie deiner eigenen näher ist?


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. Mai 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> . Bis ein Fullyfahrer kommt, der ähnlich viel Zeit und Energie in die Fahrtechnik investiert hat .



Das ist natürlich klar: wenn zwei Fahrer fahrtechnisch gleich gut sind, ist der mit Federung schneller. Das ist aber nur im Rennen entscheidend und weniger beim Touren fahren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Mai 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Weil sie deiner eigenen näher ist?


Natürlich. Sie entspricht meiner Erfahrung. Und unabhängig davon ist diese Sichtweise erfreulich differenziert.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Mai 2015)

> *Du sagst zeitlich begrenzt – das trifft ja auf die meisten Leute zu, die keine Profis sind. Gibt es was neben dem Fahrradfahren, wo du sagen würdest: Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus ist das etwas, was einem beim Fahrradfahren nachher hilft? Also ein Training, was man so abseits des Fahrradfahrens macht?*
> 
> Ich würde jedem empfehlen, der viel auf dem Mountainbike unterwegs ist, auch noch den Rumpf zu trainieren – man muss die Kraft auch auf das Rad bringen. Auf dem Mountainbike ist sehr viel, wenn du abwärts fährst, durch den Rumpf gesteuert. Das würde ich jedem empfehlen. Und dazu sehr viel Balance- und Koordinationsübungen. Also eigentlich ein Rumpftraining mit sehr viel koordinativen Übungen.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nino...dass-vario-stuetzen-im-xc-race-kommen.753476/

Ei guggemal da... Der Herr Schurter sagt im Interview genau das, was ich auch sage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzer (22. Mai 2015)

Der Lastenfreie Lenker in Perfektion oder "light hand, heavy feet" und das auch beim bremsen


----------



## Jierdan (1. Juni 2015)

kann es sein, dass es umso schwieriger ist, mit lastfreiem Lenker zu fahren, je breiter der Lenker ist? Früher mit 720mm ging das recht gut, aktuell ist ein 780mm drauf und ich kriege es nicht mehr wirklich gebacken : /


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Juni 2015)

Kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Jeder muss sein Komfortmass finden. Das ist nicht immer das, was einem die Industrie weiss machen will. Ich persönlich komme mit ca. 745 am besten klar. Kommt aber auch auf's Bike an. Am DH-Bike darf es auch ruhig etwas breiter sein.


----------



## brera19 (2. Juni 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass es umso schwieriger ist, mit lastfreiem Lenker zu fahren, je breiter der Lenker ist? Früher mit 720mm ging das recht gut, aktuell ist ein 780mm drauf und ich kriege es nicht mehr wirklich gebacken : /


Logisch betrachtet , wenn du den selbem vorbau wie am altem lenker dran hast und jetzt weiter auseinander greifst, weil ja der lenker breiter ist, lastet ja mehr gewicht aufm lenker weil du deinen Oberkörper bissl mehr nach vorn lehnen musst ...deine arme sind ja nicht länger geworden


----------



## Jierdan (2. Juni 2015)

brera19 schrieb:


> Logisch betrachtet , wenn du den selbem vorbau wie am altem lenker dran hast und jetzt weiter auseinander greifst, weil ja der lenker breiter ist, lastet ja mehr gewicht aufm lenker weil du deinen Oberkörper bissl mehr nach vorn lehnen musst ...deine arme sind ja nicht länger geworden



Einleuchtend... Allerdings habe ich im konkreten Fall den Vorbau von 60 auf 40mm reduziert, aber wahrscheinlich kompensiert das dennoch nicht die höhere Spannweite : )


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2015)

eigentlich nicht. die last auf dem lenker wird durch deinen schwerpunkt und deine oberkörperhaltung definiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (22. September 2015)

Daß man jetzt mit dem hintern nicht mehr so weit nach hinten geht scheint sich nicht bei jedem Technik Trainer rumgesprochen zu haben. Habe im August einen Kurs gemacht da hat der Trainer darauf bestanden so weit wie möglich nach hinten zu gehen von lastenfreiem Lenker hat der noch nichts gehört. Für mich ist es angenehmer mit lasten freiem Lenker auch kontrollierter weil die arme nicht so gestreckt sind.


----------



## dragonjackson (22. September 2015)

Für die modernen Bike Geometrien kann ich solche Trainer nicht nachvollziehen...(ok, wenn jemand mit einem alten Zaskar auftaucht).
 Sowas will noch Geld für den Schwachfug...


----------



## Jierdan (22. September 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Für die modernen Bike Geometrien kann ich solche Trainer nicht nachvollziehen...(ok, wenn jemand mit einem alten Zaskar auftaucht).
> Sowas will noch Geld für den Schwachfug...



Wenn man das mal vor der Wahl des Trainers wüsste...


----------



## Guru (23. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wenn man das mal vor der Wahl des Trainers wüsste...



Aktuelle Zertifizierungen helfen... Und ggf. Videos vorher checken 

Und eben Empfehlungen.


----------



## Marc B (26. September 2015)

Der Austausch unter Trainern wird forciert, damit sowas weniger passiert - im Februar wird es eine Fahrtechnik-Tagung geben und ich hoffe wir bekommen das auf Dauer hin, dass sich ein roter Faden auch außerhalb der Verbände etablieren kann!


----------



## scratch_a (26. September 2015)

Ich habe bei "Trainern", welche eine veraltete Fahrtechnik lehren, große Bedenken, dass sie auf eine Fahrtechnik-Tagung gehen. Wären sie wirklich daran interessiert, "up to date" zu sein, würde man das auch am Lehrinhalt merken.
Bin da echt froh, dass ich mit den Fahrtechnikkursen Glück gehabt habe...ok, nachm ersten wusste ich ja dann, was mich bei den weiteren erwartet


----------



## kai-gerd (27. September 2015)

Und beim Thema "lastenfreier Lenker" handelt es sich ja auch keineswegs um etwas Neues, von dem man nur auf aktuellen Fachtagungen etwas erfahren könnte -- ich weiß nicht ob's schon in der ersten Auflage drin war, in der zweiten vom McCormack/Lopes von 2010 wird es jedenfalls ziemlich ausschweifend erklärt, und das ist ja Grundlagenliteratur.


----------



## Ochiba63 (27. September 2015)

Bei mir war es so daß ich nicht wusste welcher Trainer den Kurs abhält weil dort einige Trainer tätig sind. Vermute mal daß der noch nicht viele Kurse abgehalten hat weil er immer auf einen spickzettel gesehen hat mit was es weiter geht.


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2015)

kai-gerd schrieb:


> Und beim Thema "lastenfreier Lenker" handelt es sich ja auch keineswegs um etwas Neues, von dem man nur auf aktuellen Fachtagungen etwas erfahren könnte -- ich weiß nicht ob's schon in der ersten Auflage drin war, in der zweiten vom McCormack/Lopes von 2010 wird es jedenfalls ziemlich ausschweifend erklärt, und das ist ja Grundlagenliteratur.



Das auf jeden Fall - aber der Begriff ist nicht unumstritten. Nicht nur bei den Amis  Bei der Guiding-Tagung im Juni gab es auch Coaches, die das anders sehen, überzeugt haben sie mich jedoch nicht. Auch wenn ich nicht "lastenfrei" sage, inhaltlich bin ich da bei Lee McCormack / DIMB etc.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## hnx (28. September 2015)

@Marc B geht es da nur um die Begrifflichkeit bei den Differenzen, weil der lastenfreie Lenker ja nicht wirklich lastenfrei ist, wenn etwas aufliegt oder grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Techniken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. September 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> @Marc B geht es da nur um die Begrifflichkeit bei den Differenzen, weil der lastenfreie Lenker ja nicht wirklich lastenfrei ist, wenn etwas aufliegt oder grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Techniken?


Das genau ist die Frage, um die es geht.


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2015)

Inhaltlich. Wobei ich es für ein Missverständnis halte. Der Begriff gilt ja für die Grund- und Aktivposition (als Ausgangspunkt), doch natürlich gibt es situativ Ausnahmen, wo man Druck oder Zug am Lenker hat - daran stören sich die Kritiker wohl, aber an sich will ja niemand sagen das man "*immer immer immer*" einen lastenfreien Lenker oder "*heavy feet, light hands*" hat.

Zwei Quellen, die das inhaltlich anders sehen: _Artikel pinkbike_ || Video GP ("leicht auf den Lenker abstützen, um Gewicht auch auf den Lenker zu verteilen")


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. September 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Inhaltlich. Wobei ich es für ein Missverständnis halte. Der Begriff gilt ja für die Grund- und Aktivposition (als Ausgangspunkt), doch natürlich gibt es situativ Ausnahmen, wo man Druck oder Zug am Lenker hat - daran stören sich die Kritiker wohl, aber an sich will ja niemand sagen das man "*immer immer immer*" einen lastenfreien Lenker oder "*heavy feet, light hands*" hat.
> 
> Zwei Quellen, die das inhaltlich anders sehen: _Artikel pinkbike_ || Video GP ("leicht auf den Lenker abstützen, um Gewicht auch auf den Lenker zu verteilen")


Die Strecke im Video hat viele Bodenunebenheiten und wenig (enge) Kurven. Die Kräfte kommen statistisch gleichermaßen von Vorder- und Hinterrad. -> mit _heavy feet, light hands_ werden sie optimal über die Beine in den Rumpf geleitet. Würde man hier auf den Armen stehen, kann man statt dessen auch gleich mit dem Presslufthammer arbeiten.
Bei Kurven sieht das ganz anders aus. Die Kurvenführung hängt außer vom Paar Reifen-Untergrund nur noch von der Belastung des Rades ab, das die Kurve fahren soll. Das Hinterrad ist hier nur Nachläufer. Belastet man einmal fast ausschließlich das Hinterrad, rutscht das Vorderrad mangels Belastung sofort geradeaus. Es muss ja die Kräfte für das ganze System Rad + Biker aufbringen, aber das fast ohne Belastung. Belastet man fast nur das Vorderrad, hat man maximale Führungskräfte. Das Hinterrad muss nur noch für die eigene Seitenführung sorgen. Wenn die Kurve ein Anlieger ist, ist das alles Makulatur. Hier gilt natürlich _heavy feet, light hands_ weil bei richtiger Schräglage Schwerkraft und Zentrifugalkraft sich zu einer Kraft senkrecht zur Fahrbahn addieren.
Bei Bergabstrecken haben wir zwischen den Aufstandspunkten und dem Tretlager einen Winkel.  Steht man nun vorschriftsmäßig über dem Tretlager, ist irgendwann der Punkt erreicht, wo der Körperschwerpunkt über dem vorderen Aufstandspunkt liegt. Spätestens dann sorgt das kleinste Bremsen durch Stein, Wurzel oder Kuhle, dass man über den Lenker geht. Man muss also, um überhaupt bremsen (also die Geschwindigkeit kontrollieren) zu können, die Arme strecken, um den Körperschwerpunkt nach hinten zu positionieren. Und wer nimmt nun die Bremskräfte auf, die ja nicht die Richtung der Schwerkraft haben sondern senkrecht parallel zur Verbindungslinie der Aufstandspunkte verlaufen? Richtig, die Arme. Anders geht es nicht.

edit: Richtung korrigiert


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2015)

Wie gesagt, es geht um die Unterscheidung Ausgangsposition mit "heavy feet, light hands" / lastenfreier Lenker in der GRUNDPOSITION, also noch bevor man in sehr wellige Trailabschnitte oder rutschige Kurven fährt - es ist absolut klar, dass man für viele Situationen nicht stur nur ein Mantra befolgen kann, sondern angemessen reagieren muss. Da sehe ich das Missverständnis, welches sich leider häufig wiederholt 

P.S.: Ich habe immer mal wieder TN, die permanent mit viel Druck am Lenker fahren, weil ihnen das mal gesgat wurde, dass sie das so brauchen z.B. für Kurven. Ein krasses Aha-Erlebnis ist es dann, wenn sie merken, wie gut Ihr Bike unter ihnen arbeitet, wenn sie den Druck vom Lenker wegnehmen.


----------



## Symion (29. September 2015)

Ich denke das Problem ist mit die Begrifflichkeit. Wer "heavy feet, light hands" mit lastenfreier Lenker übersetzt hats einfach nicht geschnallt oder sollte ganz einfach beim Einrad bleiben.
Das ganze belasten / entlasten ist einfach Gelände abhängig und zudem sind Menschen keine Maschinen. Daher man kann Tips geben Dinge auszuprobieren, ob es für den Einzelnen optimal ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Wer meint es gibt jeweils nur die DIE Technik sollte das mit dem Lehren sein lassen.


----------



## kai-gerd (29. September 2015)

Symion schrieb:


> ...wer "heavy feet, light hands" mit lastenfreier Lenker übersetzt hats einfach nicht geschnallt oder sollte ganz einfach beim Einrad bleiben...



Das ist doch nur ein Schlagwort für ein Konzept, das ohnehin nicht mit vier Worten erklärt werden kann. Das gehört nicht auf die Goldwaage, sondern man sollte sich nur bewusst sein, dass mehr dahintersteckt. Dann ist ein stehender Begriff nützlich, auch wenn er nicht ganz passt.

Ist wie Quantensprung. Da erklären ein paar Schlaulis ja auch gern, dass damit wohl nur die kleinstmögliche Veränderung gemeint sein kann...


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2015)

Lastenfreier Lenker ist auch nicht das beste Wort finde ich  Zur Praxis: Geh mal zu einem Biker hin und sag ihm "belaste das Vorderrad per Druck auf den Lenker mehr" - schon bewegt er sich nach vorne und bleibt nicht zentral. Ich halte für schnelle Schotterkurven eine besonders tiefe Haltung mit eingedrehtem Körper und bei Bedarf Zusatzneigung aus dem inneren Armen für sinnvoller - so geht der Druck gut auf beide Räder und man kann flexibler reagieren.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. September 2015)

Geh mal zu einem Biker hin und zeig ihm "eine besonders tiefe Haltung mit eingedrehtem Körper und bei Bedarf Zusatzneigung aus dem inneren Arm"... und dabei bitte nicht die zentrale Haltung verlieren und Druck gut auf beide Räder verteilen...

Meiner Meinung nach wird immer noch das Prinzip des lastenfreien Lenkers im falschen Rahmen angewendet. Dazu passt auch sehr gut folgendes Zitat von James Wilson:


> "Light hands and heavy feet” is at best incomplete advice and at worst something that can make it harder to manoeuvre your bike.


----------



## fr3shi (29. September 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Geh mal zu einem Biker hin und zeig ihm "eine besonders tiefe Haltung mit eingedrehtem Körper und bei Bedarf Zusatzneigung aus dem inneren Arm"... und dabei bitte nicht die zentrale Haltung verlieren und Druck gut auf beide Räder verteilen...



...ich glaube sogar das ich dir das ohne Probleme zeigen könnte ohne jetzt ein Fahrtechnik Spezialist zu sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. September 2015)

Ich glaube auch, dass ich Dir das ohne Probleme zeigen könnte. Allerdings geht es um Biker, die das (noch) nicht können.
Kurvenfahren und der lastenfreie Lenker haben auch nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun.

Mir geht es nur darum, dass der Begriff "lastenfreier Lenker" zu pauschal und mit zu großer Gewichtung verwendet wird.


----------



## Marc B (30. September 2015)

"Belaste den Lenker" ist eine simplere Anweisung als Dein Beispiel Alpe  An Zielformen wie das komplette Programm für Schotterkurven etc. tastet man sich eh step by step mit der Zeit heran (man kann eh nur 1-2 Dinge bewusst beachten am Anfang).

"Lastenfreier Lenker" verwende ich so auch nicht, dennoch finde ich es wichtig, den Leuten bewusst zu machen, dass sie in der GP / AP auf den Beinen stehen sollen und sich nicht auf den Lenker stützen sollen. Denn in der Praxis ist das leider häufig der Fall (gerade wenn man Leute hat, die mit durchgestreckten Armen auf dem Bike stehen und ihnen die Anweisung gibt die Ellenbogen rauszustellen, gehen viele erstmal nach vorne und müssen durch das Feedback schnell wieder zentral und "auf die Beine" gebracht werden).

P.S.: Ich finde die Anweisung aus dem einen Video "Verteile das Gewicht auf Lenker und Beine" viel eher problematisch, würde mich mal interessieren, wie das dort im Kursalltag geübt wird.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. September 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...Ich habe immer mal wieder TN, die permanent mit viel Druck am Lenker fahren, weil ihnen das mal gesgat wurde, dass sie das so brauchen z.B. für Kurven. Ein krasses Aha-Erlebnis ist es dann, wenn sie merken, wie gut Ihr Bike unter ihnen arbeitet, wenn sie den Druck vom Lenker wegnehmen.


Wenn das Bike unter mir arbeitet, dann ist das genau die Fahrsituation mit statistisch schnell wechselnden Unebenheiten z.B. Wurzeln. Dafür ist die Mantrahaltung ideal. Auf kurvenreichen Trails bergab stellt man dann fest, dass sie die Entspannung der oberen Muskulatur ermöglicht, wenn mal eine längere Traverse kommt, die man so fahren kann.


----------



## [elvis] (6. Oktober 2015)

ich frag mich - wie kann man mit so wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad so geil fahren, ohne vorne weg zu rutschen?


----------



## feddbemme (6. Oktober 2015)

Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege, aber ich denke, hier spielen 3 Faktoren eine Rolle:
1. wird das Gelände steiler sein, als es rüberkommt. Weit hinten ist er trotzdem noch
2. hat er fast überall kleine Anliegerkurven, die sich durch viele Fahrten gebildet haben und trifft die immer perfekt.
3. der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass er offensichtlich vorne nicht bremst. Er scheint immer so stark hinten zu bremsen, dass das Hinterrad eben vor dem Vorderrad zu rutschen beginnt. Das fühlt sich sicher alles andere als sicher an, sieht aber im video recht spektakulär aus. 

und zu guter letzt wäre er zentral über dem Rad zwar sicher schneller gewesen, aber hätte sich wahrscheinlich dann irgendwie andere Musik raussuchen müssen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Oktober 2015)

[elvis] schrieb:


> ich frag mich - wie kann man mit so wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad so geil fahren, ohne vorne weg zu rutschen?


Das weißt du aber schon selber oder? Wenn man mit dem Hinterrad "lenkt" und den Trail ordentlich zerschredddert geht das. Man kann ja auch Einrad fahren. Null Last auf dem Vorderrad. Und was soll das jetzt zum Thema beitragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmattb (7. Oktober 2015)

Home To Roost: In den meisten Kurven sehe die Gabel im entscheidenen Moment ziemlich tief eingefedert. Das passiert nur wenn entsprechend Druck/Last aufgebaut wird. Der Kollege weiß halt ziemlich genau wieviel, wann und wie lange er Druck auf dem Vorderrad braucht um durch die Kurve zu kommen.


----------



## Fixpunkt (9. Oktober 2015)

Das ist denke ich der entscheidende Punkt. Hier wird "gepumpt". In die Kurven und auch sonst. Dass da mal Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist und in dem Video im richtigen Moment ergibt sich logisch. Hat aber halt nicht unbedingt viel mit der Grundposition zu tun.

Mir hat die Anweisung "heavy feet light hands" sehr viel geholfen. Jetzt bin ich ein Mondraker mit Einführung probegefahren und musste lernen mehr Gewicht aufs VR zu bringen. Das hat mir geholfen auch mit weniger aggresiven Geometrie schneller zu fahren.
Wie kommt das? Ich denke "heavy feet light hands" hilft so viel, weil man sehr klar merkt, wenn der Schwerpunkt nicht genau über dem Tretlager ist. 
In der Praxis ist es jetzt aber nicht unbedingt entscheidend, vielleicht nicht einmal am besten, wenn der Schwerpunkt genau über dem Tretlager ist sondern vielleicht 10cm davor. Aber halt keine 50cm, denn sonst geht man über den Lenker. Das ist aber schwer, gerade am Anfang zu lernen, da der Unterschied zwischen ein bisschen Gewicht und viel Gewicht vorne halt recht unklar ist. "Heavy feet light hands" bringt dir sehr genau bei, deinen Schwerpunkt exakt über einem bestimmten Punkt am Bike zu halten, egal wie das Bike geneigt ist. Ob das nun der beste Punkt ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist der am besten zu erlernende und in jedem Fall ein guter Anfang.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Belastet man fast nur das Vorderrad, hat man maximale Führungskräfte.



Seh ich anders. Erfahrungsgemäss sorgt zu viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad für ein Wegrutschen desselben. Auch finde ich nicht, dass das Hinterrad nur ein Nachläufer ist. Ich komme viel besser zurecht, wenn ich auch in Kurven den Lenker eher leicht handhabe, also nur führe und den Druck zentral über die Füsse ins Bike einleite. Ob Anlieger oder nicht spielt da keine Rolle.
Ausserdem finde ich die von Marc angesprochene, eingedrehte Haltung und eine gute Blickführung für ausschlaggebend in Kurven (egal ob Anlieger oder nicht).
Mag sein, dass dies deiner Auffassung von über's Hinterradlenken entspricht, wobei das meiner Meinung nach noch nicht zwangsläufig eine Trailzerschredderung zur Folge hat.
Jedenfalls, je schneller ich die Kurve fahren will, desto wichtiger ist für mich, die von mir angesprochene Technik. Und je langsamer ich fahre, desto weniger brauche ich harten Druck auf's Vorderrad. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich der Meinung, dass es keine Kurve gibt, die aktives belasten des Vorderrades erforderlich macht.


----------



## everywhere.local (12. Oktober 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt fast die komplette Saison mit unterschiedlichen Positionen, Lastverteilungen und -einleitungen in Kurven experimentiert und kann euch verraten, dass "das Gros in der Mitte, n Bisschen vorn" in den meisten Fällen am besten funktioniert.
Blickführung und Hüftdrehung sind entscheidend. Bei schnellen Richtungswechseln unter hoher Geschw. ist eine Abwärtsbewegung (Schwermachen) im Turn sehr hilfreich. Vergleichbar mit Skifahren (Powdern).

Also generell: Blick führt, Hüfte gibt vor, tief, Schwerpunkt zentral, leichter Druck am VR, Bike neigen.
Für alles andere konsultieren Sie die Bodenprobe ihres Vertrauens


----------



## Deleted 244202 (8. Dezember 2015)

Da hier zunehmend vom Kurvenfahren geschrieben wurde nochmal der Anschluß zum Eingangsposting: Kann man das Prinzip des lastenfreien Lenkers überhaupt auf Kurven anwenden, oder gilt es eher nur in der Grundposition?


----------



## LasseCreutz (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke es gibt einen wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Kurven und dem Geradeausfahren:
In der Kurve will man Grip (Außer bei Anliegern)
Beim Geradeausfahren will man nur möglichst komfortabel und sicher auf dem Bike sein.

Zum Geradeausfahren wurde glaub ich alles gesagt.

Zu den Kurven:
Auch hier gilt im Prinzip, dass man so zentral wie möglich auf dem Bike bleiben sollte.
Da aber das Gripniveau zwischen hinten und vorne über die Radlastverteilung geregelt wird,
kann es Sinn machen das Gewicht etwas zu verschieben.
Würde man beide Räder exakt gleich belasten, so würden sie auch genau gleich viel Kraft übertragen (können)
und im gleichen Moment anfangen zu rutschen.
Da wir aber in der Regel mit einem wegrutschendem Hinterrad besser klarkommen, kann es hier Sinn
machen das Gewicht und damit auch die Radlastverteilung etwas nach vorne zu bringen.
Da allerdings das Tretlager meistens eh nicht mittig zwischen den Reifen liegt muss man zum Teil halt nicht nur
"ein bisschen" sondern "ein bisschen mehr" nach vorne gehen.
Alternativ können auch unterschiedliche Reifen (Vorne was griffigeres) helfen.

Probiert einfach mal ein bisschen rum, indem ihr auf einem Schotterparkplatz o.ä. immer schneller eine Kurve fahrt.
(Ohne zu treten, also Schwung holen und danach einlenken)
Jetzt nehmt den kurveninneren Fuß schon mal prophylaktisch vom Pedal.
Und dann schmeißt euch so heftig in die Kurve, dass eines eurer Räder wegschmiert. (nicht zu schnell fahren)
Dabei nicht bremsen!
Und dann probiert einfach mal herum wie es sich auswirkt, wenn ihr das Gewicht verlagert...
Fahrt langsam, tut euch nicht weh!!!
Achja, ne Wiese tuts auch... 

Viel Spaß


----------



## MUFC (19. Dezember 2015)

wie sieht es bei steilen wurzelpassagen aus?
ich hab da meistens angst, dass ich entweder von den wurzeln abrutsche (mit dem rad) oder in den wurzeln mit dem vorderrad verkeile.
oberkörper nach hinten hilft hier wohl am besten?


----------



## Nico Laus (20. Dezember 2015)

Für Wurzeln gibt es kein Grundrezept.  Dicke Wurzeln eher überspringen/leicht machen. Im Boden dazwischen schwer machen und dirigieren. Bei Wurzelteppichen am Hang, Reifen aufkanten und jedes bisschen Gripp im Erde-Wurzel-Geflecht mitnehmen + beten. Bei richtig dicken Brocken mit Krater dazwischen, in den ein Vorderrad hervorragend hinein passt, lieber mit Tempo und Schwerpunkt hinten. Usw... ist sehr situationsabhängig.

Edith sagt, grundsätzlich sollte man sich die Linie so suchen, dass man auf Wurzeln keinen Grip für Richtungs- oder Tempoänderungen braucht.


----------



## Nico Laus (1. März 2017)

Endlich mal das Eingestàndniss von Mccormack, dass light hands heavy feet nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist.






*Clinic discount + Row/Anti-Row: beyond Light Hands/Heavy Feet*











*ALERT: CLINIC VENUE CHANGE*

The March 3-6 NorCal classes have been moved from Santa Cruz to Fort Ord, which is sandy, sweet and in great shape after all the rain.

We'll hack your skills on a RipRow™, then you'll be shredding at a whole new level.

"After my RipRow lesson, I was so much faster my buddies were like 'what have you been doing?' I didn't tell them."

*Sign up for March 3, 4, 5 or 6 in NorCal >>>*

*




Hi everyone!

I hope you have a moment to read because, in our little MTB world, this feels like a major evolution.

Many of you are familiar with the good ol' Light Hands/Heavy Feet approach to riding. I came up with that philosophy when I wrote the first edition of Mastering Mountain Bike Skills more than a decade ago, and it's become standard wisdom in mountain biking. I've used Light Hands/Heavy Feet to train thousands of riders, including more than 1,000 high school coaches, and most other instructors teach the same principle.





One of my classic infographics. It was good for its time, but now I know more.

There's nothing untrue about Light Hands/Heavy feet, but at a certain level of riding energy it starts to break down. You might be balanced on your bike, but in this model you are a separate entity from your bike, and that limits how balanced you can be, especially when things get rowdy.

For more than 14 years I’ve been gradually working my way toward the Grand Unified Theory of Shred (GUTS). There have been moments of brilliant clarity, but the process has mostly been a slow burn.

As my shoulders deteriorated I’ve had to learn to ride perfectly.

As my coaching practice has grown, my understanding of riding -- and my ways of teaching -- have become more elegant and more effective.

As my ideas about bike setup have evolved, I’ve created the RideLogic™ Bike Setup System: a logical, practical way to position handlebars for power and control.

As my study of human movement has deepened, it’s led me to invent the RipRow™ : an off-bike training device that develops endurance, strength, speed, power and, most profoundly, a deep sense of great movement, of perfect integration between bike and body.

For the past few years I’ve been training with various stages of RipRow™ prototypes. I’m learning a lot, and I’m learning fast. The magical things I’ve seen great riders do: They finally make sense. I can see in myself, my skills clients and in pro riders the subtle differences in technique that elevate riders from sucking to being good to being great to being the best.





Ripping an imaginary pump track on a RipRow™ prototype. Sign up for updates and special offers at www.RipRow.com.

So far, everyone I’ve taught has “gotten it” at some level. You might learn faster or slower, but you can definitely start your journey to ultimate shred. This process has huge benefits including:


Riding with true power and engagement.
Staying balanced and safe in crazy situations.
Being kind to your joints so you ride with less pain.
Adding decades to your riding life.
Having tons of fun!
The old way was called Light Hands/Heavy Feet. That still works, but now we add the new way:

ROW/ANTI-ROW.

The Lee Likes Bikes MTB School has tons of details, but basically:

When your bike rolls through a trough, your bars rock back toward you, and you should pull. This is a row.

When your bike rolls across a crest, your bars rock away from you, and you should push. This is an anti-row.

When you row, you're pulling with arms and pushing with feet. This locks you into your bike.

When you anti-row, you're pushing with arms and pulling with feet. This also locks you into your bike.






When you're constantly executing a Row/Anti-Row cycle -- even if it's tiny or it's sideways in a turn -- you're not just balanced on your bike:

YOU'RE LOCKED INSIDE YOUR BIKE!

This gives you immense control and power, especially when things get interesting. Watch the best BMX, MTB and MX riders: They all Row/Anti-Row (whether they know it or not).

Since I discovered Row/Anti-Row I've made it part of my daily training routine -- using a RipRow™ of course -- and I've taught hundreds of riders how to move and ride this way. The improvements are profound. Beginners get very good very quickly, and pros are reporting insane levels of easy speed -- in mountain biking and motocross.

On your next ride, keep your hands light and your feet heavy, but add some row and anti-row!

Learn way more at www.llbmtb.com >>>

Join the Lee Likes Bikes MTB School today and start Riding the way you dream:

KUNG FU MEMBER - YEARLY

Dial in your riding, equipment and fitness.

Experience Flow on every ride. Live the Life you deserve.

$199/year : $99.50/year with the code "LLBHalfOffYear"

SIGN ME UP >>>

KUNG FU MEMBER - MONTHLY

Ride brilliantly, set your bikes up perfectly and train efficiently.

Get your questions answered by professionals.

$19/month : $12.73/month with the code "LLBThirdOffMonth"

SIGN ME UP >>>

GIVE US A TRY – FREE

Enjoy our free samples.

Start riding better and setting up your bikes smarter.

Free!

SIGN ME UP >>>



What's new at the Lee Likes Bikes MTB school?
I'm posting new lessons all the time, and I'm constantly answering questions on our Facebook group. If you haven't already, please join us our Facebook group.

https://player.vimeo.com/video/203148238
Feb. 8, 2017: New video added to Flying high vs. staying low. It's directly above. Check out the row and anti-row!

Feb. 7 2017: Added Lock your core

Jan. 31, 2017: Added Row/Anti-Row: fully integrating your body with your bike

Jan. 27, 2017: Added Dynamic traction for loose climbs

Jan. 25, 2017: Added 3 essential positions: off and on the bike

Jan. 13, 2017: Added Sprinting



Spring kung fu skills classes
I thought my email was broken, then the sun came out and PING PING PING people started booking classes here in Boulder, CO. Thank you!

If you've never taken a class with me, come on out. I guarantee you'll be stoked with your investment.



If you have taken a class with me, I'll teach you Row/Anti-Row on the RipRow™, then you'll be shredding at a whole new level. Seriously.

Spring special: Say or email "your kung fu is good," and I'll refund 20% off any private class before May 1.

Check out my private and semi-private classes.

Also check out:

Level 1 classes at Valmont Bike Park >>> (sign up at EventBrite)

Level 2 classes at Valmont Bike Park >>> (sign up at EventBrite)

NorCal March 3-6 at Fort Ord, the only place that's rideable after all the rains >>>

Half- and full-day classes around the U.S. >>>



Please try ROW/ANTI-ROW, and tell me how it goes.

Have fun out there,

Lee
[email protected]
*
© 2015 Lee Likes Bikes LLC. All rights reserved.

Unsubscribe : Forward this email to a friend


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. März 2017)

Eingeständnis? Das ist ein riesen gegacker für ein ganz kleines ei. Auch wenn es ein Lee Mccormack ist.
Und das will er auch noch als neuen hit verkaufen. Ami muss man sein, dann bringt man so etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (4. März 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Eingeständnis? Das ist ein riesen gegacker für ein ganz kleines ei. Auch wenn es ein Lee Mccormack ist.
> Und das will er auch noch als neuen hit verkaufen. Ami muss man sein, dann bringt man so etwas.



Seit wann hat sich egtl dieser gehässige Grundton im Forum etabliert? (Ist jetzt nicht super konkret auf dich bezogen, ging mir bei dem posting durch den Kopf)

Er lebt halt davon, da muss man auch mal die Werbetrommel rühren


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. März 2017)

jan84 schrieb:


> Seit wann hat sich egtl dieser gehässige Grundton im Forum etabliert? (Ist jetzt nicht super konkret auf dich bezogen, ging mir bei dem posting durch den Kopf)
> 
> Er lebt halt davon, da muss man auch mal die Werbetrommel rühren


Jein. Es ist kein gehässiger grundton. Man muss aber auch den mut haben, das kind beim namen zu nennen. Es ist auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden, dass er die werbetrommel rührt. Er tut es ja nicht hier bei uns. Aber inhaltlich bewerten darf man das schon, auch wenn man kein fahrtechnikkönner ist. Es kamen ja keine weiteren stellungnahmen. Damit war eigentlich alles gesagt. Und so kann es auch bleiben.


----------



## DrMo (4. März 2017)

McCormacks "Mastering Moutnainbike Skills II" hat meine Sicht aufs Biken grundlegend geändert, dafür bin ich ihm dankbar.

Was der Unterschied von "Row-Anti-Row" zum "Pumping" ist habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Klingt für mich ziemlich ähnlich, auch das zyklische (the continuum of pump).
Das "Heavy feet light hands" eine Beschreibung der Grundposition (Attack-position) ist und man aus dieser heraus "arbeitet" ist auch schon in MMBSII beschrieben.

Wahrscheinlich ist "Row-Anti-Row" ein "neues" Beschreibungsmodell mit einem anderem Schwerpunkt "aktiver Fahren".
Wer will kann daraus einen Glaubenssatz machen wie "heavy feet ..."


----------



## hnx (4. März 2017)

Beim Pumpen wird die Bewegung gleichgerichtet ausgeführt, maximal zeitversetzt (erst Lenker, dann folgt das restliche Rad), während dies bei seiner neuen Methode entgegengesetzt funktioniert. Lenker entlasten + Pedale belasten vs Lenker belasten + Pedale entlasten, wie beim Rudern.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. März 2017)

hnx schrieb:


> ...während dies bei seiner neuen Methode entgegengesetzt funktioniert...


Das hat er auch mit diesem Video versucht zu verdeutlichen:


----------



## Leuchtentrager (17. April 2017)

.​


----------



## --- (18. April 2017)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> wie sie im Allgemeinen und in Abfahrten den Lenker hält, also mit wieviel Last. Antwort: "Eigentlich ohne. Warum?"


Weil sie absteigt und schiebt wenns brenzlig wird?! Wenn sie nicht weiß was ein lastenfreier Lenker überhaupt ist, wie kann sie dann korrekt darauf antworten?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. April 2017)

.​


----------



## srsly (18. April 2017)

Dafür wird der Lenker wirklich sehr schnell sehr lastfrei, wenn man ihn wie auf den Fotos im Affengriff hält ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (18. April 2017)

@Leuchtentrager Ist doch klasse, wenn bei euch schon Anfänger auf Niveau eines MTB Lehrers unterwegs sind. Kann ich verstehen, dass du darauf, zu Recht, stolz bist.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. April 2017)

.​


----------



## scratch_a (18. April 2017)

Nicht jeder erkennt die Fehler selber, nicht jeder lernt aus den Fehlern und manche, die Fehler erkennen, brauchen trotzdem oft lange, bis sie wissen, wie es richtig wäre. Ausnahmen gibt es immer wieder.
Aber man sieht noch sehr häufig (vor allem etwas ältere Generationen), welche bei Steilabfahrten den Arsch dermaßen weit nach hinten schieben, dass sie absolut keine Kontrolle mehr über das Rad haben. Das spricht ja dafür, dass Erklärungsbedarf bei manchen besteht.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. April 2017)

.​


----------



## hnx (18. April 2017)

Lastenfreier Lenker, Sitzposition, jetzt komme ich nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. April 2017)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (18. August 2017)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Danke Dir, dass Du diese Punkte ansprichst!
> Bergab sieht es von der Seite gesehen natürlich nur so aus, als wäre man mit dem Hintern weit hinter dem Sattel. Aber da der Schwerpunkt lotrecht über dem Tretlager bleibt und das Bike unter einem in die Abfahrt "abkippt" wandert der Hintern im Verhältnis zum Sattel nach hinten.
> Nun kommt gerade in einer steilen Abfahrt noch eine weitere Komponente hinzu: Will man hier bergab eine konstante Geschwindigkeit halten, so muss man stets dosiert bremsen. Und mit Betätigung der Bremse muss man sich nun am Lenker gegen den sich aufbauenden Bremsdruck abstützen, da man sonst nach vorne geschoben wird. Damit _kann_ der Lenker garnicht mehr lastenfrei sei. Würde man hier nun versuchen den Druck wieder von den Händen weg zu bekommen, so müsste man viel zu weit nach hinten ausweichen, damit der Lenker _netto_ wieder lastenfrei ist. Damit hat man dann die bekannten Nachteile von zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad etc....
> 
> Ergo: Schon in einer einfachen Abfahrt kann das Prinzip "lastenfreier Lenker" per se nicht mehr funktionieren.



Das ist zur Zeit mein größtes Problem wenn ich in Steilen und ruppigen bremsen muss, muss ich mich am Lenker abstützen. Dann kommen die Schläge voll in den Oberkörper und der Kopf beginnt zu wackeln dann sehe ich schlechter und dann muss ich soweit abbremsen bis ich wieder vernünftig sehen kann. Habe einiges versucht tiefer gehen und die Arme mehr angewinkelt dann habe ich das gefühl ich falle nach vorn und ich muß mich abstützen, tief und etwas weiter Hinten sind die Arme zuviel gestreckt und die Schläge kommen auch durch. 
Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich das in den Griff bekomme?


----------



## Felger (18. August 2017)

mehr in den Pedalen stehen? blöd ausgedrückt - aber trotz der Bremse versuchen die Kraft dort einzuleiten. Dafür den Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. August 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> mehr in den Pedalen stehen? blöd ausgedrückt - aber trotz der Bremse versuchen die Kraft dort einzuleiten. Dafür den Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich mich mit dem vorderen Bein mehr abstützen?


----------



## mawe (18. August 2017)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich mich mit dem vorderen Bein mehr abstützen?


Ich würde versuchen, mit dem Körper mehr nach hinten/unten zu kommen und gleichzeitig die Fersen etwas abzusenken.


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. August 2017)

mawe schrieb:


> Ich würde versuchen, mit dem Körper mehr nach hinten/unten zu kommen und gleichzeitig die Fersen etwas abzusenken.


Weiter nach hinten dann sind die Arme zu kurz, nach unten kann ich noch versuchen, Versen sind soweit unten wie es geht.
Gibt es da ein Video auf Deutsch? Mit Englischen kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## hempblend (18. August 2017)

Gerade zufällig den thread entdeckt. Passt gerade gut. Hab gestern ein video gesehn, wo es um eben dieses Thema ging. Heut bei der Tour hatte ich ein riesiges Aha Erlebnis. Die Abfahrt hat mir sehr viel mehr Spass gemacht als sonst. Zwei Dinge sind mir besonders in Erinnerung geblieben: 1. Fersen runter 2. Die Position auf dem Bike entspricht im wesentlichen der einer Front-Kniebeuge. Aber Bilder sagen hier mehr als Worte, schaut selbst ...






edit:
Trotzdem bin ich jetzt irgendwie verwirrt. Bei einem Fahrtechnik Training hab ich mal gelernt zentral auf dem Rad zu stehen und dabei Ellenbogen raus. Keine Rede von Front entlasten, Fersen runter etc. 

Ich habe auch in letzter Zeit mehr versucht mein Gewicht in Kurven nach vorn zu bringen um mehr Grip am Vorderrad zu haben. Das war dann ja wohl total falsch? Mein Rad ist eher kurz (sog. oldschool Geo) und dadurch hatte ich das Gefühl, besser um offene Kurven zu kommen. Meine Beine haben da stellenweise, zumindest subjektiv, fast den Lenker berührt.

Wie passt das nun alles zusammen? Ich merke eindeutig, dass das Rad viel stabiler ist wenn ich mit dem Gewicht hinten bleibe. Auch Sprünge auf dem Trail klappen so viel besser. Ich komm automatisch höher und weiter raus. Aber was ist mit den Kurven?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. August 2017)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Das ist zur Zeit mein größtes Problem wenn ich in Steilen und ruppigen bremsen muss, muss ich mich am Lenker abstützen. Dann kommen die Schläge voll in den Oberkörper und der Kopf beginnt zu wackeln dann sehe ich schlechter und dann muss ich soweit abbremsen bis ich wieder vernünftig sehen kann. Habe einiges versucht tiefer gehen und die Arme mehr angewinkelt dann habe ich das gefühl ich falle nach vorn und ich muß mich abstützen, tief und etwas weiter Hinten sind die Arme zuviel gestreckt und die Schläge kommen auch durch.
> Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich das in den Griff bekomme?


Mir ist dieses problem nicht fremd. Anfangs hat bei naturtreppen mein kopf gewackelt wie ein lämmerschwanz. Sehen konnte ich dann nichts mehr. Sehr unangenehm!
Die lösung ist eine lockere gebeugte armhaltung. Fester griff, bestimmte mittlere kraft, um die haltung zu wahren, aber um diese mittlere kraft schlabbern lassen. Am besten übt man das, indem man treppen runter fährt und zwar langsam. Dabei versuchen, den kopf ruhig zu halten. Also konzentration auf den ruhigen kopf und das rad unter sich hüpfen und arbeiten lassen. Man bekommt ziemlich schnell ein gutes gefühl dafür. Die treppe darf aber nicht zu kurz sein, sonst kann die fahrt vorbei sein, bevor man locker geworden ist.


----------



## Ochiba63 (20. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mir ist dieses problem nicht fremd. Anfangs hat bei naturtreppen mein kopf gewackelt wie ein lämmerschwanz. Sehen konnte ich dann nichts mehr. Sehr unangenehm!
> Die lösung ist eine lockere gebeugte armhaltung. Fester griff, bestimmte mittlere kraft, um die haltung zu wahren, aber um diese mittlere kraft schlabbern lassen. Am besten übt man das, indem man treppen runter fährt und zwar langsam. Dabei versuchen, den kopf ruhig zu halten. Also konzentration auf den ruhigen kopf und das rad unter sich hüpfen und arbeiten lassen. Man bekommt ziemlich schnell ein gutes gefühl dafür. Die treppe darf aber nicht zu kurz sein, sonst kann die fahrt vorbei sein, bevor man locker geworden ist.


Ich habe das mit dem Kopf ruhig halten auf der heutigen Tour ausprobiert und es geht sehr gut. Ich habe dem Kopf soweit zurück gelegt bis ich Wiederstand vom Helm gespürt habe, ist auch die optimale Kopfhaltung, und den Kopf in dieser Stellung gehalten und es ging sehr gut.
Es war aber nicht die Strecke auf der ich die riesen Probleme mit dem Kopfwackeln habe. 
Ich habe auch die Bremsen ca. 1,5 cm weiter nach innen geschoben damit ich die Griffweite der Hände schmäler wird, so geht es leichter die Ellbogen nach außen zu bekommen, dadurch fiel es mir leichter die Arme lockerer zu halten.


----------



## Felger (30. August 2017)

Fs


Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Weiter nach hinten dann sind die Arme zu kurz, nach unten kann ich noch versuchen, Versen sind soweit unten wie es geht.
> Gibt es da ein Video auf Deutsch? Mit Englischen kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen.



Der Körper Schwerpunkt soll immer mittig über dem Rad sein. Sprich über dem Tretlager. Tiefer ist immer gut. If you think you are to low, go lower  
Fersen runter drückt einen noch besser ins Rad


----------

